# Cydectin Oral Sheep Drench



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the dosage for the Cydectin sheep drench for goats? Is it on label or what times the dosage? I want to say I was told 2 or 3 times the dosage for goats but can't remember exactly?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

As far as I know, this is the most current dosage recommendations for goats (this is from the American Consortium for Small Ruminant Parasite Control)
updated Sept. 2014

http://media.wix.com/ugd/aded98_c7a6cc3b624043aeaefe8693f9f13c71.pdf

They recommend 4.5mL per 25lbs of Cydectin Sheep Drench.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*sheep drench for goats? what is the dose? Old forum*

What did you or anyone learn of how much of the sheep drench to give the goats? Ours are mainly meat goats.

Thank you


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The ACSRPC dosage chart above is still the go-to reference. I haven't personally used the Cydectin Sheep Drench but many others do! The chart lists milk and meat withholding times for each dewormer.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Sheep drench for goats*



SalteyLove said:


> The ACSRPC dosage chart above is still the go-to reference. I haven't personally used the Cydectin Sheep Drench but many others do! The chart lists milk and meat withholding times for each dewormer.


Thanks. The problem is it states for sheep and not goats. It states not to use on other animals.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

odieclark said:


> Thanks. The problem is it states for sheep and not goats. It states not to use on other animals.


Are you referring to the label on the bottle of Cydectin Sheep Drench? Yes, it is not labeled for goats. Very few dewormers or other livesrock medications are. Almost everything goat owners use is "off-label", that's why ASRPC created the chart with goat dosages because none of those dewormers are labeled for goats, or if they are, the dosage is too low.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Love this wormer! And the correct dosage for goats is 1cc per 6 lbs. Nearly double that of a sheep


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Which is approximately equivalent to the chart's recommendation of 4.5 per 25 lbs


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*1 cc for 6 pounds on the wormer!*



TDG-Farms said:


> Love this wormer! And the correct dosage for goats is 1cc per 6 lbs. Nearly double that of a sheep


AWESOME! Thank you! We want to kill/subside the worms, but not the goat by overdosing! However, no point in under-dosing either! So, on the one goat who had the anemic look, he gave too little of the drench to...so, what do we do now? Give her the remainder, or wait and check again in a certain amount of days? or what would you recommend?

Thanks also to all the others who replied!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Most wormers have a large lee way in terms of over dosing. But the 1cc per 6 lbs is straight from my vets mouth


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Dosing lambs versus goats*



TDG-Farms said:


> Most wormers have a large lee way in terms of over dosing. But the 1cc per 6 lbs is straight from my vets mouth


Thanks! I will share this with the gang here-& even with the vet, who I have personally yet to meet.

We have and do raise lambs as well, who are in someways easier!

Good to know there is a little room for error, but if he under dosed -then what? Should he give more, or just wait and recheck in a week or so?

Basically, half as much as needed?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Drenching*



SalteyLove said:


> The ACSRPC dosage chart above is still the go-to reference. I haven't personally used the Cydectin Sheep Drench but many others do! The chart lists milk and meat withholding times for each dewormer.


Thank you! I just had time to read that and see what you are saying.

Great information, I am bookmarking it!:book:


----------

